# Pitchen Baits



## shamoo (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to be trying Yums F2 (Ferosity) baits.


----------



## one100grand (Feb 27, 2011)

Hopefully you'll have good results. Keep us posted on how you're slaughtering em!


----------

